# basic grammatical features and typology



## Mariita55555

Hi, I would like to know  if there is there is grammatical flexion in Tagalog, and if it is a agglutinative language.
Thanks a lot


----------



## hanako.ninomiya

Hi. Could you be more specific? I can help you with your concerns, though.

I don't think Tagalog is an agglutinative language. Yet, you can provide me with some examples that have made you think that it is indeed an agglutinative one.


----------



## Mariita55555

hanako.ninomiya said:


> Hi. Could you be more specific? I can help you with your concerns, though.
> 
> I don't think Tagalog is an agglutinative language. Yet, you can provide me with some examples that have made you think that it is indeed an agglutinative one.


 
I can't make you some examples, because I know very little about this language, it's just that have started a classification of tagalog and I have read that it is a agglunative language, but I don't think so, but I don't understand what kind of language it is..Coud you help about that?


----------



## niernier

I did some research but I am confused. Is it _agglunative _or _agglutinative_?

I am not really sure whether this language is classified under that. Can you give examples that makes a language an agglunative language?


----------



## Frank06

Hi,



Mariita55555 said:


> Hi, I would like to know if there is there is grammatical flexion in Tagalog, and if it is a agglutinative language.
> Thanks a lot


Tagalog is considered to be an agglutinative language. More information can be found here.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------

